# What can I do to help cool my gerbils down?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's very hot here and my poor gerbils are feeling the heat. Yin isn't too bad but poor Yang has been inactive and just sits there with his eyes half closed 
I checked him this morning and he is perfectly healthy as far as I can see.

I am sure it is just the heat. So, how can I help cool them down?

Thanks all


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

I make sure they have enough ventilation and are in the shade. You can get small slabs of marble which you put in the fridge, which you can then put in their tank for them to sit on etc if they wish. Bare in mind, they are dessert animals so are used to the heat. Just make sure they have enough water


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks HazelandDan,
Yeah they have plenty of ventilation and the cage is in the shadiest spot, I change the water three times a day at present to try and make sure the water doesn't get too warm (am I crazy lol)

I wouldn't have thought it'd be OK but I'll ask anyway, I keep a jug of water in the fridge for myself, would it be ok to use that water or would it be too cold for their tummies? Or maybe half from the tap and half from the jug?


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know about it being ok for them or otherwise, but I used to use a dish of water for my gerbils and they would actually refuse to drink it if it was too cold (just tap-water cold, not fridge cold). They would go over to the dish and have a mouthful then run off in disgust! I added a little warmer water and they went and drank loads. Funny gerbs! But gerbils don't really drink much anyway, even in hot weather. As long as they aren't in direct sun (tank = greenhouse) and have enough ventilation they should be ok - as Hazelanddan says they're desert animals anyway. Mine sometimes sleep on top of their bedding in a "splat" position if they are too warm  As demonstrated by Phoenix:










Or this very attractive pose:










**Disclaimer: the reason for lack of bedding is that Phoenix and Griffin were in a split when these pics were taken  **


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Becs. I'll just stick to changing the water when it gets too warm and just use tap-cold water.

I loved the photos of Phoenix by the way :001_wub:

The most Yang has done is to sit on top of his wooden house and look half asleep so I know what to look out for now when it comes to knowing if they are OK heat-wise.


----------

